# 1941 'Surplus' Hiawatha Arrow



## Freqman1 (Jun 1, 2020)

Got this one a couple of months ago as seen in the first set of pics. Had to source correct fork, chain guard, pedals, headlight bezel and lens, kickstand, crank, and replace a front fender brace. I straightened the fenders and rack a little, put new tubes in the tires and actually rode it up and down the street a couple of times. I also restored the seat chassis and the top should be back from Bob U. this week. Thats as far as I'm going to take it because I'm going to move it along to fund another project. V/r Shawn

As received


























As it is now


----------



## Superman1984 (Jun 1, 2020)

@Freqman1 Shawn that is a pretty nice looking rider. If I could afford it I'd skip across the state line and come visit & tour your collection. Good Luck with the future sale


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 1, 2020)

Superman1984 said:


> @Freqman1 Shawn that is a pretty nice looking rider. If I could afford it I'd skip across the state line and come visit & tour your collection. Good Luck with the future sale



Always welcome to visit! V/r Shawn


----------



## Superman1984 (Jun 1, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> Always welcome to visit! V/r Shawn



I am in West Columbia, SC now so I am not too far I suppose. Farther now from the Hurricane guys and still don't have any of my cheap vintage stuff together. Been focusing on the Nirve/Super Deep fendered Monark motorized build but I can only imagine the cool poop you don't show


----------



## saladshooter (Jun 1, 2020)

Just remember, per forum rules, a price and location are required.


----------



## Superman1984 (Jun 1, 2020)

saladshooter said:


> Just remember, per forum rules, a price and location are required.



I am sure Shawn has a price for quite a few things he could let go of .... I don't know him as well as some but from meeting him the few times I have he seems like he's always in the market & on the look out like a cool cat


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 1, 2020)

Yep it will be $3600 shipped to lower 48 and I'm in Georgia!


----------



## Superman1984 (Jun 1, 2020)

@saladshooter See I told ya so lmfao


----------



## JLF (Jun 1, 2020)

Beautiful!


----------



## JRE (Jun 1, 2020)

Dang time to fire sell some of my rides.


----------



## OZ1972 (Jun 2, 2020)

Very nice !!!!!


----------

